# shimano spheros 12000fa?



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

i just got a spheros 12000fa with 50 pound braid and i was wondering how everyone thought it would work on the pier for king/cobia. it will be paired with a 8 foot key largo cobia/king rod.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently got the 18000 and loaded it with 80lb braid. Took it out to the rigs for AJ and Black fin tuna. Extremely impressed with the 44lb of drag! I went to half hitch and bought the manual for it (just cus) and it was extremely easy to put on if you like fishing with a manual. 

To answer your question now... I have many 706s and gone through plenty of Mitchel 302s and without a doubt my Spheros is just a good if not stronger of a reel then both. Only down side is it that small handle on it isn't very good for tightening that drag down and really trying to muscle around a big fish. Would recommend a different knob for it incase the jog Cobia finds your jig and decides to play for a hr or so.


----------

